# Columbia Lenox 10 speed



## ReVo (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello CABErs! My uncle just gave me this bike and the only info I could find on it is that it could have been made anywhere from 78 to 83. I was just wondering I'd anyone could give an actual date on it and if it's worth fixing or just getting rid of.
Thanks so much!

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 16, 2013)

Some pics

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 16, 2013)

Also It has a mesinger seat and suntour derailleur. Not sure it that's helpful...

-Ron-


----------



## rhenning (Sep 16, 2013)

It is not worth fixing to sell.  Maybe fix it if you want to learn how to fix bikes and want to ride it.  Roger


----------



## ReVo (Sep 16, 2013)

I've already got my hands full with my Schwinn project and I've repaired bikes since I was a kid.... The derailleur cables are all seized on it and it needs new tires and tubes... Perhaps a goodwill donation???

-Ron-


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 18, 2013)

Mid 70's (probably 1975) low end base model racer offering from Columbia. Not worth much new and worth nothing in the condition it is in.


----------



## ReVo (Sep 18, 2013)

I actually just sold it yesterday for a Hamilton. The guy I sold it to fixes up bikes and gets them back out to people to be ridden again. thanks everyone for your help!

-Ron-


----------

